# How to install Office 2010 with no cd drive



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, don't think i've ever posted here before....it scares me 

So my work have given me a free CD of Office 2010 to install on my home laptop, but the problem is that my CD drive is broken. Is there any way of installing Office 2010 without having to buy a new drive? Is there some way round it? 

Thanks  Very simple explanations only please!!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

Copy the contents of the CD to a USB Memory Stick


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

really? is that it?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup. Then just run setup.exe from that


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

erm ok.....what does run setup.exe mean? Sorry - i just don't have a clue with computers 

Have copied it all onto my USB now - just need to do the running thing when i get home....


----------



## Kanda (Mar 25, 2011)

Use Windows Explorer to browse to the USB Drive, then double click setup.exe.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry if i'm being thick, but i don't understand. I've opened explorer, got the usb drive - where do i find setup.exe to doubleclick? I've just got the list of folders on my usb.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

1) if you are have a network then share a working cd drive on another pc and use that.
2) plug in a usb cd drive if you have one
3) copy onto usb stick on another pc as said above

edit - you've already gone for the usb stick option.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> sorry if i'm being thick, but i don't understand. I've opened explorer, got the usb drive - where do i find setup.exe to doubleclick? I've just got the list of folders on my usb.


 
is there a folder called "install" ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

I have done number 3 but i don't understand what setup.exe is or where to find it!


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I have done number 3 but i don't understand what setup.exe is or where to find it!


 
can you see any files with ".exe" on them ? (look in the folders if not in the root)  (like "install.exe" for example)


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

moochedit said:


> is there a folder called "install" ?


 
erm...can't see one


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

you could download a trial version form here... 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/

not sure if you can update the licence key afterwards using the one on the cd or not though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

should it be this hard to find this file? The only files with exe on them seem to be the actual Office programs like Powerpoint & Word etc


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

shouldn't be that hard. if you right click on the usb drive in "my computer" (whatever drive letter it is) can you see autorun ? - if so try that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

No - all i see is open, explore, search, and some other irrelevant options


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

try open - it might start it, but may just show you the folders.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

no, nothing. It just opens the folder


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

http://web.trinity.edu/x7749.xml


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry i'm running out of ideas. sounds like the cd didn't copy correctly tbh. 
unless anyone else has any ideas ?
  you could try the link i posted above in post 13
If i think of anything else later i'll post it.


----------



## joevsimp (Mar 25, 2011)

moochedit said:


> you could download a trial version form here...
> 
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/
> 
> not sure if you can update the licence key afterwards using the one on the cd or not though.


 
you can and I have, no problems


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

joevsimp said:


> you can and I have, no problems


 
in that case try that OP. (download from the link and then use the cd licence key when it asks for it)


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 25, 2011)

ok, will try that link. Thanks for your help


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you sure you've browsed the cd properly and copied all the files from the cd onto the memory stick ?

Or you could just download it from here and then enter your cd-key http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/try/


----------



## moochedit (Mar 25, 2011)

you might need this, if it doesn't ask for the cd product key during the install....

how to change product key after install....

http://www.mytechguide.org/2010/06/07/change-product-key-microsoft-office-2010-visio-2010/

otherwise it will be a trail licence key that expires after a short while


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 28, 2011)

Why not just buy a USB DVD reader/writer. They are quite cheap, and after using it to run the CD in question it will be very useful as a replacement for your own broken drive.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2011)

You probably need to make an image of the cd which you put on the USB drive rather than just copying the contents of the cd over.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

or do what Drew says and just download it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm still having problems with this    I managed to successfully copy the Office 2010 CD onto a memory stick, but now, when I try to copy it onto my desktop I get an error message saying 'the language of this installation package isn't supported by your system'. Don't really understand what that's about. The CD was from work and says its EN-US. Any ideas?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Go here
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/

Click on the version of office you have your licence key for (including the right language etc)
Download the trial

Install it, then when it asks if you want to enter the product key - do so

here is an over the top set of insytructions
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...l-office/525581b8-ec12-4e44-a6c2-bbe3dd8a80e7


----------



## Riklet (Apr 15, 2011)

edit: ^ better solution, didn't know about that.

Why are you copying it onto your desktop? Run the set up off the USB pen, but obviously install it onto your computer's hard disc...

If it's not copying across to USB properly in the first place, then obviously it wont install.  I didn't realise a legit CD could just be drag 'n' drop coppied like that onto USB...

Like sim says, you might have to create an iso file and then mount it to a virtual drive, like poweriso.  I would download/torrent office instead.  If it's an .iso just use that,  instead of trying to create it yourself from CD, and then just mount/install it.

Alternatively download OpenOffice?


----------

